# The most beautiful dog!



## kimi397 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is my dog... that's why she's the most beautiful 

http://www.spymac.com/details/?2354894


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 4, 2008)

I moved this to "Just for Fun", since here is our gallery for pets (among many other things), ok?

And she IS beautiful. Nice pet photo! Good use of a fill flash!


----------



## Jemmind (Apr 5, 2008)

Cute dog...looks like a shep/smooth coat collie mix. Am I right?


----------

